
Banned article about Jay-Z's great champagne robbery - pclark
http://hyuninc.com/post/4030902219/banned-jay-z-ace-of-spades-article
======
trickjarrett
Tl;dr - Jay-Z featured a previously unknown wine in a music video, suddenly it
is selling at a luxury price ($300 a bottle) for a bottle of wine experts say
should be $60-$90 a bottle. The writer makes a case that Jay-Z has financial
interest in the wine company.

------
eli
So what's the story? The Atlantic published this online and then deleted it,
or what?

~~~
makeramen
Yeah I'm curious too. I see references to it and copies of it everywhere but
the original is down.

I'm guessing it could easily fall under libel/slander/defamation.

------
esun
I don't want to get all Alex Jones on this, but I think shit like this goes
down for nearly every new brand that makes it into western culture.

When the sources we use to develop brand preferences are cross-bred to
producers of stuff, our brand recognition processes are disrupted, hijacked,
and corrupted. In the end, consumers lose.

~~~
trickjarrett
You should see the tv special "Merchants of Cool" which talks about the tv and
music industry, being owned by just five companies, and how they mold and
shape the product, tell us what is cool, then sell it to us only to tell us
it's not cool anymore.

This doesn't surprise me in the least, if it proves to be true (which it
appears to be, I'm just saying it isn't an undeniable case.)

